# Rest In Peace Jiff:(



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i had to put Jiff down like an hour ago


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh No ... 

Im so sorry sweetie... I remember you posting about this a week ago or so..

I am so so sorry for your loss 

*hugs*


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry =[ 
I lost Pheobe like a year ago and still miss her. . I get it. 
Again, so sorry. =[[


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Why???


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry *Hug*


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

***hugs*** I'm so sorry. We are here for you whenever you need us. It will be tough, but keep your chin up. He is no longer suffering, that is something to be happy for.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hun, ..... *HUGS* We are here for you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So sorry you had to do that. ((HUGS))

What happened with him, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. 
Just remember, you did the right thing.. it sounds like he was in a lot of pain. He's running around great green pastures peacefully now.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

my deepest sympathies to you. 

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

**HUGS**
I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

(((HUGS))) and kleenex. Honey, I am so sorry. It hurts to lose a loved one and fortunately, most people here have been through it too and can sympathize. We are here for you with shoulders to cry on.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so so sorry! I'm sure you did the right thing for him and just think about all the joy he gave you throughout his life. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Like smrobs said, most of us have been there and we know what you're going through right now. It'll take time, but one day you'll be able to talk about him again with smiles instead of tears...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm sorry.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

thanks guys its been so hard he had laminitous, and if he got bad i would of have to set a date for the vet to come out..but i think Jiff knew that i wouldnt be able to handle that. he got colic yesterday morning and by 5 he was so bad and sweety. i think he let go for me, and i think he knew it was okay.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Im really sorry for your loss :-( *hugs*


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

when i asked my parents and the vet to leave me alone with him, he was laying down..and he barley had any strength left but he picked his head up and looked at me and whinned. it just broke my heart. i sat down and he layed his head in my lap, and i told him it was okay top let go, and i told him i was going to be alright. i thanked him for everything he had done for me, and i told him i would never forget him. the we had to take him outta his stall and i brought him in the sunlight and i let him eat grass..and then i had to say my last goodbye. ever scense i was little i told him" you are a great champion, when u ran the ground shook, the sky opend, and mere mortals parted.parted the way to victory, where ill meet u in the winners circle and put a blanket of flowers on your back." so i told him that one last time. he raped his head around my body and i hugged him. i gave him one last kiss on the nose, to feel his warm breath one last time. i couldnt stay to watch so my dad stayed their with him and my mom took me home. but when i was walking away to the car, he wouldnt stop looking at me..and whinning to me. he whinned till i was all the way down the drive way, and my dad said that he vever stoped looking for me. i miss him so much i cant even explain it.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

aww its okay sweetie he knowed you loved him and he knew you wanted whats best for him at least he's not in pain anymore! just read the rainbow bridge if you send me pics of him i will make a slideshow or attempt a collage for you online!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

So sorry for you  But just remember that he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

"The ground shook with each thundering hoof beat, a giant stride beneath a 
loving girl.
When you spoke, you were greeted with the twitch of a fuzzy ear and a gentle 
snort.
He batted his eyelash in hopes of a treat, winning your heart over in an 
instant.
Now the needle inhales the cool yellow liquid as the decision is made to end 
the suffering
That same ground shakes as he falls to his knees, the pain subsiding with 
your whispers and your tears.
Next his hind end, as he lowers himself to the ground, to bat his eyelash 
one last time, his ears listen intently as you whisper your goodbyes.
A small kiss to a velvet muzzle, as a tear falls to a blanket of hair, the 
thundering ground falls silent with the last breath."
i cant stop thinking about him


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i felt him hear with me the whole day
i miss him:"(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry about it! It's always incredibly hard to loose them...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry *hug* Its really hard - we lost a horse many years ago and it still brings tears to our eyes and hurts to think about him. XOXO Hang in there...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

thanks, im trying. its sooo hard though cuz everyone brings him up and i can feel myself start to cry, but i dont want people to think im a cry baby..

i was thinking, once you lose your bestfriend, do u ever get the same type of connection with another horse? cuz my parents sai there getting me another horse at the end of summer, or the year..but im afraid i wont have the same type of connection with it.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. *Hugs* Its a very hard thing to do.

As for the whole bonding issue-It will come with time. But you have to be open to it. The way I look at it is your horse wouldn't want you to quit doing what you love. And also, with this new horse, its not fair to them to not be open and give them all of you, as they will give you all of them. Does that make sense? They will love you, and in its not fair to them to be close minded. I was told the same thing, and I thought it was great advice. 
There's no rush for getting another horse, thats for sure. And hopefully your parents will understand. But don't be completely against the idea.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

jiffers328 said:


> i was thinking, once you lose your bestfriend, do u ever get the same type of connection with another horse?


Yes, but it won't be EXACTLY same type. Every horse (dog, cat...) has it's own personality, they are just all so different. So their connections with us are all different too. 

I think your parents are doing a great turn, and I'm sure you'll be in love with the new horse (from both sides).


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i just feel like it wont be the same...how do u kno if ur choosing the right horse?


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so sorry  i know no words can help at such a rough time..i've been through this as well. When i was 12 i had to put my first horse down, he broke his femur..his name was Tucker and he was only 4 years old. I thought i could never fall in love with another horse again. Now I'm 16 and i have had Cisco for almost 4 years, and i love him just as much as i loved Tucker. Trust me, you will defiantly be able to find a new horse to love, and a horse that will love you back. The next couple of weeks (or months) will be tough, you'll get through it, and things will get better! You're love for Jiff will never fade, and find peace in knowing he is in a wonderful place free of pain. 

if you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me.
Lauren


----------

